# Best Fishing Magazine??



## medicman619

My son brought home one of those fundraisers that sells magazines. I wanted to hear from everyone what they feel is the best fishing magazine. I live in Ohio, so only freshwater lakes and creeks. 

I do not hunt or fly-fish.

POSSIBLE LISTINGS:

Bassmaster
American Angler - looks like a fly-fishing mag??
Cabela's Outfitter Journal
Field & Stream
Game & Fish - Ohio edition
In-Fisherman


----------



## newcar16

I have a subscription to In-Fisherman so I have sometihing to read during lunch. one thing about it is that it comes out 10 time's a year instead of 12. It's a pretty good magazine, I'd like to subscribe to a couple more magazines so I was glad to see your post.


----------



## LonLB

In-fisherman

Bassmaster is ok, but they have dumbed down the articles more and more each year.


Not on your list, but my two favorites are FLW Outdoors, and Musky Hunter


----------



## medicman619

Two votes for In-Fisherman! Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## Cartman

I enjoy field and stream, don't have a subscription but I do buy a few a year. They have good gear reviews and good articles for the outdoors in general. It is a good mix between hunt and fish - I think someone who only fishes would still enjoy it..


----------



## Captain Ahab

I read a few of the more local magazines "The Fisherman" NY, NJ and DE edition and "On the Water" https://www.onthewater.com/


----------



## crankbait09

I have gotten Bassmaster the last few years as well as currently and enjoy that magazine. I agree with the narrowing down of the articles like LonLB has mentioned but I still enjoy it.

I started getting In-Fisherman a few months ago, thats a good one as well. It covers a broad variety of fish species and not just bass. Both are very informative also.

Those are my two votes


----------



## gillhunter

I have gotten In-Fisherman for 15 years. Although I still enjoy it the magazine seems to keep getting smaller and smaller. I think a lot of magazines, like newspapers are having trouble competing with the internet and the cables stations.


----------



## LonLB

gillhunter said:


> I have gotten In-Fisherman for 15 years. Although I still enjoy it the magazine seems to keep getting smaller and smaller. I think a lot of magazines, like newspapers are having trouble competing with the internet and the cables stations.





Ya, some of the issues from the 90's were close 4 or 5x's as much content.


That's too bad because I still really prefer to read the mags, and books. It's just easier on the eyes to read on paper....And easier to reference back to it at a later time.


----------



## CodyPomeroy

I have had Bassmaster, In Fisherman, and North American Fisherman. I like bassmaster the best because of it's articles on gear, diy/money saving tips. Also it most pertains to my fishing waters. The others had lots of articles on places and techniques that I don't have access to. 

I would agree that Bassmaster is getting watered down. One month they had a survey about what type of underwear the pros wear. This month it was what superhero would be the best fisherman. I don't know if I will renew my subscription.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT

Bassmaster is cool so is In fisherman. But living in florida I read shallow water angler it use to be or florida sportsman.


----------



## bigwave

I like Florida Sportfishing, Shallow water angler, and any fishing magazine that does not have an endorsement from EDF or the Pew or walton foundations.....they are routinely lobbying to take our rights away to fish in this country.

Just my two cents though.
Kevin


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Game and fish Ohio addition!


----------



## medicman619

Thanks Buckeye! Where do you fish in Central Ohio? I'm out west a bit in London, but I travel to Buck Creek, Deer Creek, Madison Lake, and the Big Darby to name a few.


----------



## willfishforfood

Salmon Trout Steelheader is my favorite But have, Outdoor life, Field&Stream, InFisherman when Linders controlled it, Great Lakes Angler and a few Pacific Northwest mags


----------



## wlshafor

In-fisherman

Also https://www.gameandfishmag.com/ is a good one.


----------



## bcritch

I like "Florida Sportfishing" and I'm from Jersey :LOL2: I do fish a lot in Florida though......

I also enjoy "Saltwater Sportsman"

For the Northeast fishing I like "on The Water"


----------



## HOUSE

I like Bassmaster magazine for the "Day on the Lake" series where they put a pro out on a random lake and record his every move for the day. I also like their do-it-yourself section. I've not checked out In-Fisherman magazine, but I really like their books.

Just an FYI...I've never paid more than $4 for my bassmaster subscriptions. There is usually a deal every 3-4months for it. I'll try and post the next deal I see. I think www.TANGA.com is where I usually find it.


----------



## fender66

I use to get Bassmaster, and it was "okay"...I would read it when I didn't have web access at my fingertips. However....IMHO, the best stuff is on the web. I don't subscribe to any mags any longer.

If you want the up to date fishing news and lots of how to articles and videos, you can get your fill on wired2fish.com. There are a few others that I read on occasion, but that's my favorite. The real good news is that they are a TB sponsor too.


----------



## muskiemike12

Another vote for Infisherman. It is the only mag that goes into detail on specific techniques.


----------



## fool4fish1226

I like the one next to the toilet best 8-[


----------



## fender66

fool4fish1226 said:


> I like the one next to the toilet best 8-[



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Better watch the potty humor. This is a family friendly forum! [-X :LOL2:


----------



## bassnbama

Bassin' (no muskie or steelhead down here)


----------



## chrispy186

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321385#p321385 said:


> bassnbama » 19 minutes ago[/url]"]Bassin' (no muskie or steelhead down here)


I was just about to mention Bassin', I guess you beat me to it.


----------



## bassnbama

Bought my first issue back in mid 90s. Lots of tips and technics that over the years have made me more versital.


----------



## johnnybassboat

Anybody read bass angler magazine? I also like Bass and bass times. Any doubt what species I fish for the most lol. I also read Musky Hunter.


----------



## MiPikeGuy

I buy In-Fisherman constantly, and Musky Hunter for big Pike tactics.


----------



## wlshafor

Game & fish Ohio if you live in that state I get the Game & Fish California edition and it's very detailed on local lakes, ponds and rivers also good cooking recipes and hunting info even if you do not hunt still awesome magazine to get.


----------



## hawghunters

I have gotten bassmaster, bass times, infisherman, field and stream, flw. I would say if your the hardcore tournament bass fisherman; bassmaster, but bass times is also a very enjoyable read, I'm only okay with flw magazine. If you're a multiple species fisherman; infisherman all the way, I enjoy reading tactics others use for species other than bass. It's all personal preference. Also not every issue is going to suit you that month. I get the February issue of bassmaster and there are articles on bedding bass. I just keep in mind my fish won't be bedding until April haha.


----------



## BloodStone

* My kid is in Girl Scouts so I too got a subscription to In-Fisherman (thanks to wife & daughter). 
Anyway, North American Fisherman put out by North American Fishing Club is a pretty good Rag (so is/was Fishing Facts Magazine.)
And NAFC puts out some damn fine hard cover books on various species of freshwater fishing.
But truth be told, I prefer the fishing DVDs to magazines (especially by my idol Al Linder). 
Not only faster to get through but, that way you can actually see for yourself what tactics 
they're employing to catch whatever fish they're pursuing. 
Imo, visuals are much more exciting & interesting compared to just reading print & seeing photos.
(& this is coming from a college grad with a degree in English :lol: )*


----------

